# Warrior Pens group buy.



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Howdy ya'll.. I haven't been on in a while... But I found out tonight that the Baytown VFW along with a Baytown VFW member have donated some money to be used for Warrior Pens.... I want to spread this around so anyone needing kits let me know and we'll put in an order.... I'll have them shipped to me and then sort and get them delivered...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I will take some.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

where are you ordering from?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lift..I've been ordering these Funline kits from PSI for the pens. Best price I've found and nice kits. I order 50 at a time to get discount...but better discount if you can handle 100 at a time... I just got in an order for 50 so I really don't need any more right at this time....jim

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSLFUN24.html


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bobby what style were you wanting???? 
Spec..... I was plannning on ordering from PSI unless y'all have anyother suggestions
Jim I was kinda thinking about those thanks for the heads up...

Anyone need any blanks???..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

PSI's funlines are great for me. However many you think.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You can throw me in for a few. The funlines have been used a lot for the Warrior Pens. I've been using Ti kits 'cus that's what I had at the house.

What kind of blanks do you have? I've got plenty of mesquite.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just getting ready to order some. If I can get back out in the shop and finish up some pens I'll be running low. Texas T - I've got a couple of pens ready and a bunch of blanks ready to turn. Just got the chemo pump off today and have a bunch of reports to catch up on but will try to get some more done tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like everyone is leaning towards the funline kits......I like the chrome but we can mix the colors ......... how many and what finish is everyone wanting.......


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Also if anyone is interested in any of the rifle or speciality clips just chime in.....anyone wanting to turn antler but out or running low let me know I can hook ya up.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

seems like I got an email recently from someone getting out of turning (or out of selling blanks) that had a bunch of blanks for sale. 

I'll see if I can find it.

I've got more blanks than I'll ever have time to turn...unless I start spending mucho time in front of the lathe.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am out of antler. All I had left had gone through Ike and I had to pick through it to get any worth turning.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I am almost out of usable antler as well. As far as kits go, a mix of chrome and gold is fine.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

sounds good spec.....

Bobby , flat....... ill hook yalll up. 

I did forget to mention..... the VFW would like to see some pics of. The pens we turn out...I told them that shouldn't be a problem.........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I am out of antler. All I had left had gone through Ike and I had to pick through it to get any worth turning.


Bobby...TexasT/Charles just left here a little while ago and said he was gonna see you next week so I gave him a couple of BIG chunks of the elk antlers to see what you can do with them..

If'n my 'steel-trap' memory don't fail me (again), I'll send you a box of some deer antlers for you to play with. You seem to be able to get more out of the small antlers than I can....

Ohhhh..and LIFT...on the colors..I been using the shiny gold color on the cartridge pens...almost exactly matches the color of the brass shells.. .02


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> sounds good spec.....
> 
> Bobby , flat....... ill hook yalll up.
> 
> I did forget to mention..... the VFW would like to see some pics of. The pens we turn out...I told them that shouldn't be a problem.........


No problem with me, Lift... Here's a pix of the pens Charles picked up here today.. You're welcome to use it anyway you wish....


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I didn't get pictures of the last batch I gave TexasT.

Charles, maybe you can take a few pictures of the whole lot.

Lift, you should be able to find pictures in a couple old threads here as well.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I was going to wait till they are all in to me and send a email to the VFW showing all of the pens, next week. 

We got a garage sale to end all garage sales Friday and Saturday and I'm in charge of crowd control and loss prevention, so I won't have time till Sunday.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If I keep messing up pens I am going to need a bunch of kits. Messed up 3 today. Out of practice I guess. Got to get it right before I do the snakes.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay I'll put in the order tommorow...... will 70 be enough ??? Any thoughts or comments....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Okay I'll put in the order tommorow...... will 70 be enough ??? Any thoughts or comments....


each or total?:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I can donate a mess of wood, dymalux, and maybe some antler ? I think a Dymalux pen would be beautiful.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I still have plenty of Mesquite if anybody needs some.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok I got an order in today. 50 total 20 chrome 15 copper 15 gold. Aslo ordered a few rifle clips.ill let y'all know when they get in. I was thinking maybe we could figure a central location to meet for lunch and divy out the kits....... also whoever needs some antler just pm me ......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Ok I got an order in today. 50 total 20 chrome 15 copper 15 gold. Aslo ordered a few rifle clips.ill let y'all know when they get in. I was thinking maybe we could figure a central location to meet for lunch and divy out the kits....... also whoever needs some antler just pm me ......


I can always use antler. I would like to have some Axis deer antler. I really like that antler for turning.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I can always use antler. I would like to have some Axis deer antler. I really like that antler for turning.


.

Bobby you usin the axis for the big pens???? I think I can help you out there....I also have a ton of small tips...good for keychains


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> .
> 
> Bobby you usin the axis for the big pens???? I think I can help you out there....I also have a ton of small tips...good for keychains


Yes Axis is better for the big pens and I just like the way it turns better that other types of antler. I wished I could find a supplier for the ends of the keychain kits that holds the keyring. That is all I use out of the keychain kits to make the antler keychains.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Bobby...TexasT/Charles just left here a little while ago and said he was gonna see you next week so I gave him a couple of BIG chunks of the elk antlers to see what you can do with them..
> 
> If'n my 'steel-trap' memory don't fail me (again), I'll send you a box of some deer antlers for you to play with. You seem to be able to get more out of the small antlers than I can....
> 
> Ohhhh..and LIFT...on the colors..I been using the shiny gold color on the cartridge pens...almost exactly matches the color of the brass shells.. .02


Got the package today. Thanks!!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like I should be getting the kits in this week. The UPS tracker is saying delivery tommorow. Any suggestions on getting them out to everyone? I've been sawing up blanks out of what ET donated.... Ya'll just let me know. Bobby if you still need some Axis I have a piece or two...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I went to Curtis's (MesquiteMan) over the weekend and came home with a box of assorted freebie blanks.

Mostly Texas woods, some assorted non-Texas woods. 

Some have cracks & knots to deal with (or..."design opportunities" as they are better known  )

liftologist - would you like the box and then you can distribute the blanks?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> I went to Curtis's (MesquiteMan) over the weekend and came home with a box of assorted freebie blanks.
> 
> Mostly Texas woods, some assorted non-Texas woods.
> 
> ...


That woujld be fine. What part of town are you in? I live in Crosby but I work in Deer Park.. How was it up there? I wanted to make it but things didn't work out.


----------

